# Klarus Mi10, stainless stell AAA light without flashing modes.



## HKJ (Apr 15, 2011)

[size=+3]Klarus Mi10[/size]












Klarus is one of the newer flashlight companies, but they already have a number of lights, both in aluminium and stainless steel. This light is an AAA light with 3 levels and no flashing modes. The user interface is the usual AAA interface with tighten and loosing of the head. The light always starts at low and has a low-medium-high sequence.









The light is delivered in a small cardboard box with a window and selected specifications printed on the box (The runtime and brightness is not for the same level).






The box contains the light, a split ring, a spare o-ring and the manual.









The light has a OP (*O*range *P*eel) reflector with the XP-E led at the bottom.









The head is smooth except for some groves. The actual light engine is mounted in a brass insert that also has the threads and o-ring. Using brass for threads gives a very good quality threads.






The battery connection in the head is surrounded by a black soft ring, this ring will reduce battery rattle and work as a mechanical polarity protection. This light does not use the standard ring on the circuit board for power connection and on/off, it looks like the switching is done by breaking the battery connection, both at the top and bottom.






The inside of the battery tube, it also has a soft ring. There is no spring, but the connection has some flexibility.






The outside of the battery tube has knurling and gives a good grip on the light.






The backend of the light is made for use on a key chain (Use the supplied split ring between the key chain and the light). On plain surfaces it is just about possible to tail stand the light.






Here is all the part the light can be disassembled in without tools.






This light looks very much like another stainless steel light, both outside and inside, except for the flashing modes. They uses the same amount of power, but the ReVO is brighter because it uses a newer (better bin) led. I have also done a full review of the ReVO. 


This light is a solid and well performing keychain light, the stainless steel secures that it can survive around keys. 



[size=+2]Technical specification and measurements[/size]






This light is designed for 1.5 volt AAA batteries (Alkaline, NiMH, Lithium).

Measured size and weight:
Length: 72 mm
Diameter: 12.8 mm
Weight: 33.8 gram with eneloop

The light uses a Cree XP-E R2 led.






In the above table I have used 800mAh eneloop batteries for measuring and estimating the runtime. The estimated lumen are based on the specified 77 lumen and then scaled according to measured brightness. High will automatic be reduced after some minutes.
Note: The above table is based on values at 1.2 volt.






I have automated the method I uses for voltage sweep, this has made it possible to use much higher resolution, add a power curve and do runs at different brightness settings. The light tries to stabilize the brightness down to 0.82 volt. The maximum current draw is around 1.75 ampere, but will drop when the battery voltage goes down, this prevents the light from turning off when the battery is nearly empty, instead it will run with low brightness for some time.






The reduced high output works the same way, but stabilizes down to 0.75 volt.






Medium can keep the stabilization down to 0.5 volt.






Low will stabilize down to 0.42 volt.






The boost regulator is not filtered, this can be measured in the output (the frequency is too high to be visible).






The runtime clearly shows that the light reduces brightness after some time and that alkaline has a very short runtime (on high).


The light uses current control and has no flashing modes.




[size=+2]Comparison to other Flashlights[/size]

TITANER ET20 XP-G R5, Fenix LD01 SS XP-G R5, 4Sevens Preon Revo SS XP-G R4 NW











4Sevens Preon Ti XP-G R5, Olight Xmas 2010 XP-G S2, Klarus Mi10 XP-E R2











For the full comparison to other lights with graphs and beamshots see here.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 16, 2011)

I tried to buy this light a few weeks ago but I have been told by the UK dealer that Klarus has discontinued its production and that now only the black aluminum version is available. So I got that one.

May I ask you when you got your light and if you know more about this.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> I tried to buy this light a few weeks ago but I have been told by the UK dealer that Klarus has discontinued its production and that now only the black aluminum version is available. So I got that one.
> 
> May I ask you when you got your light and if you know more about this.



I got this light a few months a ago, but I can see some American still has it.
The Mi X6 is probably the replacement for this light.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 16, 2011)

HKJ said:


> The Mi X6 is probably the replacement for this light.


 
The Mi X6 which I also have has a sleek line and is very confortable when you wear it with a neck strap under your shirt but unfortunately has the blessed strobe included in the sequence (med-lo-hi-strobe).


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> The Mi X6 which I also have has a sleek line and is very confortable when you wear it with a neck strap under your shirt but unfortunately has the blessed strobe included in the sequence (med-lo-hi-strobe).


 
The Mi10 and Mi X6 uses the same size head, you can swap the heads.


----------



## Bass (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Thanks HKJ, for another great review. Klarus have turned out some really excellent lights in a short space of time. I would guess that they must be an OEM manufacturer, the similarity to the 4Sevens ReVo can't be just a coincidence 

I thought the light was *XP-E*? You have stated that it uses a *XP-G *a couple of times in your review. Have they changed the specs or is this just a typo?

Thanks again for an excellent review


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Excellent review as usual. HKJ,
Thanks for sharing the helpful information. 

The runtime curve looks like that Eneloop start off at 100 level, 20% brighter than Alkarine initially, but quickly decline to the fully regulated level within 3~4 minutes.
I don't understand why the initial brightness on Alkarine(1.5v) isn't higher than Eneloop(1.2v). For me, look like that.

Best regards,


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



Bass said:


> Thanks HKJ, for another great review. Klarus have turned out some really excellent lights in a short space of time. I would guess that they must be an OEM manufacturer, the similarity to the 4Sevens ReVo can't be just a coincidence



Definitely not.



Bass said:


> I thought the light was *XP-E*? You have stated that it uses a *XP-G *a couple of times in your review. Have they changed the specs or is this just a typo?


 
A typo, it is fixed now (Thank you for saying it).


----------



## HKJ (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



candle lamp said:


> The runtime curve looks like that Eneloop start off at 100 level, 20% brighter than Alkarine initially, but quickly decline to the fully regulated level within 3~4 minutes.
> I don't understand why the initial brightness on Alkarine(1.5v) isn't higher than Eneloop(1.2v). For me, look like that.



The curves are on top of each other, both starts at 100% and drop to 80% after a few minutes (Exactly like the ReVO). More manufacturers are copying that now for AAA lights.
With stabilized lights Alkaline and NiMH will have exactly the same brightness, as long as the alkaline battery can supply the current.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



HKJ said:


> The curves are on top of each other, both starts at 100% and drop to 80% after a few minutes (Exactly like the ReVO). More manufacturers are copying that now for AAA lights.
> With stabilized lights Alkaline and NiMH will have exactly the same brightness, as long as the alkaline battery can supply the current.



Oh, I see. Thanks for reply.


----------



## jamjam (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

I envy your collections of AAA lights!!!

I am in the middle of hunting an AAA light for EDC, and now having hard time deciding between 4Sevens Revo (R5), Klarus Mi10 (R2)/ Mi X6 (R5) or go with more budget ITP A3 EOS (R5). I am looking for one with lowest low which will give me maximum runtime. Since your have all the lights above, with your observation, which one do you think will give me longest runtime on low? Since I am now base in China, the Klarus and ITP will be much more easier to get locally and with good price. But if the Revo really is much better than the rest I dont mind order it from 4Sevens.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



jamjam said:


> I am in the middle of hunting an AAA light for EDC, and now having hard time deciding between 4Sevens Revo (R5), Klarus Mi10 (R2)/ Mi X6 (R5) or go with more budget ITP A3 EOS (R5). I am looking for one with lowest low which will give me maximum runtime. Since your have all the lights above, with your observation, which one do you think will give me longest runtime on low? Since I am now base in China, the Klarus and ITP will be much more easier to get locally and with good price. But if the Revo really is much better than the rest I dont mind order it from 4Sevens.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The lowest low is not the same as the longest runtime, you have to look at the current consumption. For long runtime unstabilized lights has a advantage, because the current consumptions (ans brightness) goes down when the battery get used.
I do not have any recent measurements of the ITP
Both the ReVo and MI10 uses about 22 mA, the Mi X6 is a little bit lower at 20 mA, i.e. of these 3 lights the Mi X6 has the longest runtime on low. But this difference is probably due to component tolerances.


----------



## jamjam (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Mi X6 then, since I don't like the finger cut-out design on the Mi10 body that much. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



HKJ said:


> I do not have any recent measurements of the ITP



I decided to change this and have posted a review of the Olight mini/ITP A3 light.

This light uses way more power then the Klarus and ReVO on low.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Damn you have a lot of AAA's I'm just guna ask I want small and bright what wouls u suggest? X6?


----------



## HKJ (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*



ScaryFatKidGT said:


> Damn you have a lot of AAA's



I have some 



ScaryFatKidGT said:


> I'm just guna ask I want small and bright what wouls u suggest? X6?



Klarus MiX6, 4Sevens ReVO, UniVex, Fenix LD01.

All of them are very nice AAA lights.


----------



## The Coach (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Thanks for the review. I just ordered a Klarus X6 and an Mi10. One of them will replace the Extreme Micro III on my keychain.


----------



## piang829 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

would the xp-g aluminum version share the same specs to the xp-e version? curious as i am about to get one.


----------



## dragonhaertt (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

I just ordered mine today, for my girlfriend.
It is the Cree XP-G R5 version, and the description said it only had 3 modes.
Now the seller contacted me and told it had a Strobe mode too, I'm disappointed 
Too bad the product was already put on the mail, I couldn't find non-flashy version anywhere else.

It seems like there is another difference with the R5 version, it doesn't have the finger cut-out body design, maybe you could put an update in the thread?


----------



## Fast LT1 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

Where can I find the stainless version of either of these?


----------



## dragonhaertt (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Klarus Mi10, stainless steel AAA light without flashing modes.*

I just received my Klarus Mi10 yesterday, and I have to say, Awesome little light!
I have the R5 version, which has a strobe mode (sadly) and a different body (no finger cutouts, but some small humble grooves along the length of the body).
The modes on this light are Medium-Low-High-Strobe and it resets back to normal if you don't turn it ion within a second (no memory).
I really recommend this light, it is not the cheapest around, but certainly one of the smallest, with one of the highest outputs for this price.
The only version that seems to be still on the market is the black R5 version with strobe, which has a tiny bit more lumen, a (in my opinion) nicer body design and a strobe mode.
I do not really like the strobe, but because of the lack of memory it doesn't really matter, as it is the last mode in the row.

I hope I've helped a bit with this small update, please excuse me for my English, as it is quite late and I worked all day 

Greetings, dragonhaertt


----------

